# Skeeter Pee Acetone Smell



## G-Pong (Jul 2, 2015)

I just tried making my first batch of skeeter pee, and this morning it smelled fine and was at 1.001, so I thought this afternoon I would check again and see if it was time to rack, and it now has a strong acetone smell and is at 0.996. Is it ruined, or is it just done? Will the smell go away? I tried looking online, but all I am really finding is info about rotten egg smell with skeeter pee, not acetone. Thank you for any help!


----------



## GaryNC (Oct 2, 2015)

How did this batch turn out? Did you ever figure out anything about the acetone smell?


----------

